# touche "fn"



## steve mcqueen (28 Novembre 2002)

voualou...
J'aimerai savoir à quoi sert la touche de fonction "fn" en bas à gauche du clavier et dans quel cas elle me servira...?

voualà !

merci d'avance.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2002)

Tu es sur un iBook je pense.

La touche _fn_ (pas FN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), sert à utiliser les touches de fonction ou le pavé numérique. Regarde ton clavier et tu verras que certaines touches on un chiffre de la même couleur que la touche _fn_. Ce sont ces touches-là.


----------



## steve mcqueen (28 Novembre 2002)

Merci WebOlivier.
Je m'en sert donc pour activer les touches du pavé numérique sans pour autant les bloquer, comme avec la touche verrouillage numérique ?
C'est bien ça ?


----------



## benR (28 Novembre 2002)

c'est ça !


----------



## steve mcqueen (28 Novembre 2002)

Merci beaucoup messieurs !


----------

